# Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2004)

Das Anglerboard wird nicht nur bei den Anglern immer beliebter - im Schnitt über 13 Neuanmeldungen täglich belegen dies. 

Auch die wichtigen Firmen der Branche wissen das Anglerboard zu schätzen.

So freuen wir uns als neusten Partner die Firma Shimano im Anglerboard begrüssen zu dürfen.
Zu Shimano - Fishing


----------



## Ossipeter (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Glückwunsch zu der Einsichtigkeit!


----------



## Albatros (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Na dann, mal herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Board#6 Ich hoffe ihr schaut hier mal rein, denn vor 8 Wochen habe ich die Kurbel meiner Shimano Twinpower F4000 verloren. Ich habe eine Anfrage bei 2AB Mitgliedern gestartet und diese wurde dann bestellt. Bisher warte ich immer noch auf die Kurbel. Ich hoffe, nächste Saison wieder mit meiner Rolle fischen zu können. Jetzt, wo Ihr AB Partner seit, steigen vielleicht meine Chancen ;+ Ist echt ärgerlich, da gönnt man sich so ein feines Röllchen und kann nicht damit fischen!


----------



## Enny (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*



			
				Albatros schrieb:
			
		

> da gönnt man sich so ein feines Röllchen und kann nicht damit fischen!



@Albatros, ich sitz auf meiner TwinPower FA4000 wie ne Glucke  :q  :q  Ohne der Rolle wäre mein Leben nur halb so schön... #g


----------



## rainer1962 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Hallo,
auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen,
Rainer


----------



## Albatros (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

@Enny

du sprichst mir aus der Seele, genau so ist es #6


----------



## Sailfisch (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Freut mich, daß wir mit Shimano eine Topfirma als Partner gewinnen konnten.  #6  #6  #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Hallo Albatros, #h 

gratuliere zu den 8 Wochen,mir wurde erst nach ca.einem Jahr geholfen.Meine Meinung zu Shimano möchte ich nicht näher erläutern.

Gruß
j.Breithardt


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*



> Freut mich, daß wir mit Shimano eine Topfirma als Partner gewinnen konnten


Nicht eine, sondern eine weitere)


----------



## Enny (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht eine, sondern eine weitere)



Trag nicht so dick uff Thomas  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Wieso, Enny??
Sind Zebco, Balzer, Penn, Hakuma, Thomas Kubiak etc. denn niemand??
Von den ganzen Reisanbietern gar nicht erst zu reden!


----------



## Sailfisch (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht eine, sondern eine weitere)



Willst Du mich jetzt produzieren oder was???  :q  :q 

Beantworte mal liebe die von mir aufgeworfenen Fragen bzgl. Wurffinger und ebay. Und das Ganze zack zack.


----------



## BigEarn (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*



> Willst Du mich jetzt produzieren oder was??? :q :q


 
Musste einfach nicht ignorieren tun! :q :q :q 

Hallo Shimano! Herzlich willkommen! #h 
Ich freue mich euch als meine absolute Lieblingsfirma
in diesem wunderschönen Board begrüssen zu 
können. 
PS: Ich wünsche mir zu Weihnachten noch eine Shimano Aspire in 3m  
      Meine Adresse für...ääähm...Katalogzustellung...schick ich euch gerne per PM :q 

Ihr seid die beste Firma der ganzen ganzen Welt :q


----------



## Karstein (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Freue mich auch, dass Shimano mit an Board ist!

Und wenn Petra Krichel (Marketing Shimano) das hier liest: freue mich umso mehr, dass Sie dabei sind beim 2. Norwegentreffen in Berlin nächsten Februar! 

(und nicht die Tiagras vergessen, unsere Berliner Big Gamer sind auch mit dabei  )

Viele Grüße

Karsten Pfeiffer


----------



## Max8x15 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Hallo,
und ein herzliches Willkommen an Shimano. Klasse das Ihr jetzt Partner des AB seid. 

Ist das Internet nicht eine tolle Sache. Bisher mussten die Hersteller / Verkäufer über teure Umfragen, Marketing-Kaffeesatzleserei die Wünsche der Verbraucher erraten und diese wiederum konnten mit ihrer Kritik und ihren Anregungen nur ihren Händler ansprechen.

Vielleicht gibt es ja zukünftig für beide Seiten kurzfristig positivere Lösungen, wie z.B. dass oben genante Ersatzteilproblem oder auch von Verbrauchern (Käufern) gewünschte andersartige Produkte.

In diesem Sinne, nochmals herzlich Willkommen.

Petri


----------



## Skorpion (28. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Mal ne bescheidene Frage: Was hat man  davon, wenn Firmen AB Partner werden? |kopfkrat


----------



## Karstein (28. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

@ Skorpion: 

1) einen gratis Zugang zu diesem Portal (denn das AB finanziert sich bei diesem riesigen Traffic nicht von alleine)

2) die direkte Kommunikation zwischen Produzenten und Verbrauchern in allen anderen Belangen, ob nun Kundenservice, Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Innovationen (siehe AB-Penn-Rute)

3) ein Zusammenwachsen von Nutzern und Herstellern, wenn die Hersteller hier aktiv werden.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (28. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Na dann sollte ich mal den Japan-Katalog mitbringen und fragen wie es mit den Bestellmöglichkeiten für uns Boardies aussieht,auf das @ Pete und @Mozart
 ruhig schlafen können.
 Mal sehen was die Leute von Shimano dazu sagen ?????



 Der STF


----------



## Pickerfan (28. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen. Klasse Angelgerät was ihr habt,macht so weiter.


----------



## Wedaufischer (28. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Willkommen im Board Shimano. 
Einen sehr schönen Hochglanzkatalog habt ihr ja wieder für 2005 bereitgestellt.

Faszinierend und bemerkenswert finde ich vor allen Dingen, wie einfach und einleuchtend ihr den Bezug von "Shimano Tribal" zur Natur findet.  :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Shimano - klasse und herzlich Willkommen !

Shimano hat uns ja auch schon beim letzten AB Bootsanglertreffen 2004 unterstützt uns wird uns auch nächstes Jahr am kleinen Belt unterstützen !#6 
Bei so vielen starken Werbepartnern - das spricht für´s Anglerboard


----------



## Laksos (28. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Willkommen an Board, Shimano!  :m 

Ihr habt mir noch zu meiner Sammlung gefehlt, nun bin ich so ziemlich glücklich hier! 

(Macht übrigens schön weiter so mit euren prächtigen Travell/Reiseruten, das kann nicht schaden ...!  )
.
.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (28. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Ich denke mal da haben wir einen würdigen Partner gefunden.
Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Nick_A (30. November 2004)

*AW: Shimano jetzt auch Anglerboardpartner*

Hallo Shimano #h

*auch von mir ein "HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN IM / AN BOARD !!! " :m #6*

Schön, daß sich eine weitere, tolle Firma (die ICH schon mit einige EUROS gesponsort habe  ) hier im AB als Partner anmeldet! #6

Bei regelmäßiger Lektüre des ABs und Austausch mit den Boardies könnt Ihr sicher sein, daß wir vielleicht sogar zu einer weiteren Verbesserung der Produkte (welche aber meist schon erstklassig sind) und des Service (der verbesserungswürdig ist) beitragen können! 

Grüßle aus dem Schwabenlande #h
Robert


----------

